# Tren de pulsos en matlab



## jaime betancur (Ago 17, 2010)

Buenas a todos, alguien sabe como generar un tren de pulsos en matlab 2009, necesito hacer un tren de pulsos triangulares de amplitud 1 y periodo 4, en un intervalo de tiempo desde -20 hasta 20. Lo que he averiguado es que se puede hacer con una funcion llamada pulstran y tripuls, pero no se como es el codigo en matlab.

Gracias!!


----------



## betodj (Sep 23, 2010)

Que tal Jaime, creo que lo más fácil es usar el simulink de matlab. lo puedes hacer en 3 pasos:
1) Abrir la ventana simulink y abrir la libreria abrir sources y seleccionar la fuente triangular (Repeating Sequence) jalar el icono a la ventana.  En Skins abrirlo y seleccionar scope jalar el icono a la ventana. Unir los iconos.
2) Es todo, puedes hacer una prueba (con los valores (por default) ) y run. debes obtener la señal triangular.
3) Para tus parametros, haces doble click en el icono de la fuente triangular  y los anotas. y para el muestreo del tiempo de la simulacion (solo si fuera necesario) te vas "simulacion" y ahi en parametros, anotas los valores.


----------



## susi2603 (Jun 24, 2012)

hola una pregunta con respecto a este foro, es posible enviar esa señal de pulso desde simulink a la labjack y de ser necesario variar la señal?? o como podria hacerse esto?? yo lo q necesito es una señal pwm q controle a un servo motor

de verdad necesito ayuda en este muchas gracias


----------

